# Problem z net-print/hplip-plugin-3.20.5::desktop-kit

## NoRobot

Jestem tutaj nowy. Dotychczas przez wiele lat używałem Archa. Obecnie zainteresowałem się Funtoo. Po aktualizacji pojawił mi się komunikat:

```
existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/libusb-compat-0.1.5-r3

 *  - /lib64/libusb-0.1.so.4

 *  - /lib64/libusb-0.1.so.4.4.4

 *      used by /usr/share/hplip/scan/plugins/bb_orblite.so (net-print/hplip-plugin-3.20.5)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

```

Pomimo tego, że wykonuję tę czynność, komunikat pojawia się za każdym razem. Co z tym zrobić?

----------

## makalega

Tutaj nikt się nie udziela, bo wszyscy się przenieśli na angielskie forum, na polskiej części tego forum pojawia się jeden wątek raz na kilka miesięcy, z tego powodu mało kto tutaj zagląda. Pamiętaj że Gentoo, i Funtoo, to nie jest w stu procentach do końca to samo. Zmiany wprowadzane przez developerów Gentoo w Funtoo często pojawiają się z opóźnieniem, o Funtoo lepiej pytać tutaj https://forums.funtoo.org/ lub na discordzie na kanale https://discord.com/invite/BNUSpUU ale jedno ci powiem, bez angielskiego daleko nie zajedziesz.   :Wink: 

----------

